# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Unser Neues Bauernhaus .

## rampo

Und so soll es werden.


Er hat gleich mal den Dachziegel und Mauerstein mitgebracht . 





















Der Nachteil sie arbeiten nur zum Wochenende und wen sie Krank  sind ,   ( Schwarzarbeiter Pfuscher hab mein Haus in OESTERREICH  auch nur so machen koennen ) 
       ist fuer uns aber kein Probem wir haben ja ein Dach uebern Kopf . 


Oktober dieses Jahr soll es aber fertig sein , sagt Er . 

Morgen wollen sie beginnen , na da schaumermal der 1 Eindruck ist immer der Beste . 

Fg. Der Bauer   was der Morgen bringt .

----------


## schiene

Die Dachziegel haben wir auch auf unserem Haus.Besser als die Dünnen welche kaum Hitze abhalten und auch schneller kaputt gehen.
Viel Erfolg mit eurem Bauvorhaben!

----------


## rampo

Die Bezahlung erfolgt nach Baufortschritt, insgesamt 10 x 70 000 Baht . 

Ist natuerlich Schriftlich geregelt , Sagt aber in Thailand nicht viel aus .

10 Minuten nach 8 sind sie Heute gekommen , zu erst war essen angesagt ist ja ganz normal aber jetzt sind sie am Werkln . 

Fg.    Danke fuer de Wuensche ,   wird schon schiefgehen

----------


## rampo

Ein Plick in die Weckzeugkiste 












Das war der 1Tag , und sie haben fuer mich einen gut eindruck hinterlassen

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war die Eisenbiegerei fertig , Heute ist Pause sie muessen ja in die Sonntags Messe . 

















Solte die Eisenstaerke nicht passen , der Bauleiter hat mir Hoch und Heilig versprochen das Haus Ueberlebt mich. 
Fg.

----------


## saiasia

> Solte die Eisenstaerke nicht passen , der Bauleiter hat mir Hoch und Heilig versprochen das Haus Ueberlebt mich.


Dann pass mal lieber auf, daß er hinterrücks kein Messer zieht,  ::

----------


## rampo

Das gehoert natuerlich auch zum Hausbau .


In jedes Loch kommen Muenzen und Gemuesse , die Biene beim reinwerfen sind etliche Mama Suppen gewessen 








Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein wenig von der Baustelle ,

----------


## rampo

Die Termiten bekaempfer .






jpg[/img]



Fg.

----------


## schiene

Termitenbekämpfer?
Lasst ihr denn mit Holz bauen?

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

I hob ma eig. denkt, dass da an Mostviertler Vierkanter histöst!   :: 

_(Ich hatte mir eig. gedacht, dass du dir einen Vierkanthof baust)_

http://www.moststrasse.at/d//?id=129092&tt=MSTR_R35

...und Toi toi toi, für die weiteren Abschnitte deines Hausbaus!  TW

----------


## rampo

Schiene 

Es wird kein Holzhaus , aber man sollte die Termiten nicht unterschaetzen .

Wen sie unterm Wohnzimmer versuchen  sich ein Nest Bauen .

Tiger Danke .

Um 700 000 Baht gibts kann Vierkanter .

Das wird schon , wird ja nur eine Altbauern Ausnahme .

Aber mit einen Planschbecken .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

TW, der Rampo is ja ka Mostbaron - da genügt a Auszugshäusl. Des Plantschbecken ist dann scho da Luxus.

----------


## rampo

Ich bin ja schon froh das es 2 net Mostschaedl zu mir sogts ,

ober i wass der Gedanke sitzt.

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich bin ja schon froh ......

----------


## wein4tler

Moanst leicht so oan?

----------


## rampo

Jungs i merkma des , bis Alzi kommt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Schoen langsam kann man sich was vorstellen .











Fg.

----------


## schiene

geht doch recht zügig voran.... ::

----------


## rampo

Die Dachziegel war vorgesehen das sie Samstag kommen , es wurde Mittwoch .












Sonnenblumen Rot sol das sein laut dem Lieferschen , ja ich hab ja gewusst mit Farben haben sie so ihre Probleme . 

Das Stueck  von den Dachziegel 17 Baht . 

Fg.  Zum Wochenende kommt die Abteilung zum Eindecken .

----------


## rampo

Gestern kammen sie die Schnelle Truppe , sie waren ein wenig spaet dran 10 Uhr 

dafuer gingen si frueher Nachause 16 Uhr . 

Aber das was sie in den 6 Stunden vollbracht haben , das war schon eine LEISTUNG bei 43 Grad im Schatten .

----------


## rampo

Und  das  bei 43 Grad im Schatten , Schien wuerde sagen was machst du im Schatten (Mittagspause )









Fg.

----------


## pit

> 


Steht das Haus wirklich so schief, oder hatte der Fotograph 3 Bier in der Mittagspause bei 43 Grad?

 ::

----------


## rampo

Pit .

Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit  Naechsten Bilder bin ich Nuechtern  :: 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, das is ja eine Riesenhütte. Wieviel Quadratmeter wern denn da verbaut?

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Das wir einen Doppelgarage mit 80 M2. :: 

Nur kein Grosses Haus ich hab keine Zeit zum Putzen , und die Biene muss Arbeiten fuer a Dienstmagt hobe ka Goed , ober Zeit schon .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Sonntag wolte die Schnelle Truppe fertig werden , aber beim Vordach gibts Probleme . 

Soll ja vorkommen in Thailand , auf der Ostseite war ein Blinder beim werken jetzt koennen sie ihre Schandtaten ausbessern . 

Wer das mit Familien mit oder ohne  Glieder passiert , haette ich das neu Matrial und ihre Arbeitzeit bezahlen duerfen . 

Essen natuerlich auch , ok sie essen nicht viel aber dafuer offt . 

So weit bis jetzt .











Pit  ,  ich war ganz Nuechtern beim Knippsn , aber ja rechts heaengst ein wenig da laeuft das Wasser besser ab .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Pit  ,  ich war ganz Nuechtern beim Knippsn , aber ja rechts heaengst ein wenig da laeuft das Wasser besser ab .


 :: 

 ::

----------


## rampo

So der 1 TEIL ist geschaft von der Doppelgarage , sie musten noch ein wenig das Dachverstaercken und alles nochmals mit Rostfarbe Streichen . 

Im August wen sie den 2 Teil beginnen ist ihre 1 Arbeit , nochmals mit der Rostfarbe streichen , da kann man dan richtig sehen was nicht gepinselt wurde . 

Am Abend gibts die letzten 70 000 Baht fuer den 1 Teil .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern Abend kamm die Frau vom Bauleiter , und brachte mir die Traurige Nachricht der Gatte ist wieder im Krankenhaus . 

Sie sagte warscheinlich wird er dieses Jahr nicht mehr sich um seine Bauvorhaben kuemmern koennen . 

Da ich aber fuer Maerz eine Groesser Familien Abordnung von Oesterreich erwarte , und sie auch unterbringen will ,muss ich mich jetzt um die Weiterfuehrung kuemmern . 

Bin jetzt am suchen von Facharbeiter aber nur Thais. 

Morgen kommt der Maurer vom Nachtbar  ( Wat) und schaut sich die Sache an . 

Hab auch ein Paar aenderungen beim Haus vor und werde sie gleich zur Sprache bringen , wen alles hin haut kans naechste Woche wieder Bilder geben . 

Fg. Der Bauer .  Irgend wos is immer , ich hoff es kommt nicht noch schlimmer .

----------


## schiene

Gut Ding braucht Weil....
Das wird schon  ::

----------


## rampo

Die Erste von etlichen lieferungen , Sand Zement Steine . 

Steine werden es so um die 3000 Stk werden , es ist auch an ein Kleines Planschbecken gedacht . 










 Tueren und Fenster gekauft . 

Gab geraden eine Aktion 2 Tueren eine Gratis , eine Tuer  mit Zagen 3 500 Baht .

Die Fenster 1 Stk 2600  Baht  4 Stk sind es und 1 Kleines WC und 1 fuers Bad . 









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es geht lossssssss. 

Da sie nur zu 2 sind rechnen sie mit innen und ausen Putz mit ca 1 Monat um fertig zu sein .

Ist fuer mich kein Problem . 








Da die Raumhoehe ueber 3 Meter wird  kommt alle 80 Cm  Eisen , obs was nuetzt weis ich nicht aber schaden kann es nicht . 


Es geht aufwerts , 










Hier kommt eine Ueberdachung , als Autoabstellplatz und auf das Dach moechte ich eimal

Solarzellen  machen . Ich hoffe bis dahin gibt schon erschwinglich und gut Battrien . 


Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

Hat die abgestufte dachform einen besonderen grund. oder einfach nur optik. wer kann mir dazu etwas sagen

----------


## rampo

Fuer mich ist es wegen der Belueftung  im inneren vom Dach .

Luft kan von allen 4 Seiten eindringen , ist aber nur meine Meinung .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Haustuer beschau .















Diese ist es dan geworden , die Biene hat entschieden die eingerritzten Drachen sollen Glueck bringen sagt sie .

Meine Antwort manchmal bist du auch ein Drachen wo ist das GLUECK .





Eine schoener wie die andere der Preis um die 55 000 Baht .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Die Türen sind der Hammer 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo Ossi!
In welchem Baumarkt hast Du diese Haustüre ausgesucht? Sind wirklich sehr schöne Exponate. Zu Deiner Biene solltest aber schon etwas lieb sein, sonst sticht sie Dich vielleicht einmal.  :Fencing:

----------


## rampo

Hallo Peter.

Beim Baumarkt Thaiwasadu  war im Ausenbereich eine Austellung von den Tueren .

Ich hab einmal von Holzhaeuser  einen Bericht eingestellt das ist die gleiche Firma von Khon-Kaen Richtung Kalasin ca 30 Km ist sie Zuhause .

Nach 18 Jahren Ehe sind die Zeiten von Bienenstiche vorbei .

Fg. Der Bauer

----------


## rampo

Fg. Ein Bisserl was geht immer 2 Maurer reissen keine Baeume aus .

Bin aber sehr zufrieden mit ihnen , sie fragen immer wo die Fenster wo Tueren und in welche Richtung sie auf gehen sollen .

----------


## rampo

Die Haustuer wurde geliefert , 6 Mann waren notwendig sie abzuladen und aufzustellen . 

Die Tuere wurde abgeschliffen und neuer anstrich , auch die Tueroeffner wurden ausgetauscht die forigen waren nicht so wuchtig , 

Ein Glas hatte einen Sprung auch das wurde erneuert . 











Fg.

Ps . Hab den Knippser schief gehalten , nix mit Bier bei Tageslicht .

----------


## Enrico

So ne Tür in Deutschland, unbezahlbar  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ein schöner Blickfang diese Türe. Hat Deine Biene gut ausgesucht. Wird schon ein gemütliches Heim werden.

----------


## rampo

Wolte Heute Kleine Rote Steine kaufen , nur auf Bestellung und Vorauszahlung war die Antwort .

Na dan Warten wir halt 5 Tage bis zur Abholung . 















Fg.Der Bauer  Die Giftzwerge sind nicht im Plan .

----------


## frank_rt

se ist schon lustig wenn man die montage der haustüre anschaut. bei uns ist das mauerwerk beim einbau schon vorhanden. in thailand wird das mauerwerk eingepasst. andere länder andere sitten.
und die gartenzwerge sind auch schon da.  ::

----------


## rampo

Jetzt habe ich die Steine natuerlich auch gleich Klarlack dazu gekauft fuer die Steine .

Und die Mauret und der Funkenschuster (Elektriker ) duerfen 4 Tage nicht Arbeiten ein Onkel ist gestorben und alle 3 sind mit dem Onkel

Verwannt . 

Nicht das jetzt einer denkt in unserem Dorf gibts Inzucht . 

Mich ergaert nur haette der Onkel nicht bis Dezember warten koennen mit dem Sterben , bei 83 Jahren ein oder 2 Monate auf oder ab spielt sicher keine Rolle



Fg. Der Bauer.

----------


## rampo

Der Funkenschusster  (Elektriker ) ist auch am werken , nur er hat halt nicht immer Zeit . 

Er sagt aber in 7 Tagen ist er mit dem Elektrischen fertig bei uns , ein Junger Mann um die 28 Jahre hat in der Uni Elektriker gelernt Repariert aber auch 

Fernseher  Radio und und , nebenbei ist er noch Hauselektriker im Wat  und hat 100 Stk Mastschweine im Stall.

Mit einen Wort es gibt auch sehr fleissige , Isaanis . 









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Lego Tuere ist auch fast vertig zuminders was die Maurer betrifft, wird aber erst vertig wen geputzt wird ausen und innen . 

Zur Zeit sind sie Reisernten und ich hoffe das sich keiner verletzt dabei. 

Der Fertig Putz wartet schon , hab mich fuer den fertigputz entschieden der Sack 105 Baht .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es geht wieder weiter , alle kammen gesund vom Reisfeld zurueck , und ich konnte schon den ersten**Isaan**Reis von 2014 probieren . 

Na ja der Beste ist immer noch der Burma Reis .

Die Ecken wurden als erstes behandelt Zement und ein wenig Sand .








Fg. Bin noch gut im Rennen mit meinen vorgegeben 700 000 Baht fuer das Haus  550 000 sind schon verarbeitet oder ausgegeben .

----------


## rampo

Gestern war wieder Grosseinkauf fuer die Garage Angesagt , zu erst zur Bank hab ja keine Bankomat Karte und das bleibt auch so . 

Dan ab zum Baumarkt . 

Fuer den Elektriker**die Spots gekauft war gerade ein Angebot 58 Baht nur die Sparlampen 80 Baht 36 Stk werden gebraucht . 

Die Hauptleitung 2000 Baht 100 m , ich hoffe sie Past dem Forum wen nicht Tausche ich sie gleich um .  

Auch die Ausen und Innen Farbe gekauft war sehr angenaehm ueberrascht sehr gute Beratung , mit Kaffee Rauchen durfte ich aber leider nicht . 

Die Farben haben ja auch fast 18 000 Baht ausgemacht , und sie wurden gleich an Ort und stelle abgemischt was mich auch ueberraschte . 

Die Deckenbauer haben sich fuer Heute Angesagt**. 

Einer will fuer den m2 Meter 120 Baht Matrial soll ich Kaufen . 

Der zweite 250 Baht**mit Matrial muss aber sagen die Decken schon ein wenig was Schoenes .


So was schwebt mir vor .

Die Spots



Die Sparlaepchen 

Das Kabbel fuer die Hauptleitung 

Der voranstrich 

Die Aussen und Innen Farben 


Fg.

----------


## deti

Echt klasse!

Wenns doch bei uns auch bald losgehen würde  ::

----------


## schiene

Hier ein kleines Filmchen vom Baugeschehen bei "rampo" :: 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=791_1415612506

----------


## rampo

Schiene 

Zu Helfen muss man sich wissen , und da sind die Thais sicher UNSCHLAGPAAR .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mal ein Blick von den 4 Himmels Richtungen .

Zur Zeit ist der Funkenschuster ( Elektriker ) im Grosseinsatz .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein Paar Bilder von der Aufschuettung vor ueber einen Jahr ,












4 Baumstaeme musten auch entfernt werden .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Abtransport vom Bagger .

Sie Haetten auch in Wetten Das auftreten koennen .

Der Fahrer vom LKW ist nicht ausgestiegen , ja das ist Vertrauen an seine Arbeitskolegen .

















Und Tschuesssssssss nix mit Sicherung .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Deckenbauer sind fertig mit ihren Werk , bin auch zufrieden mit ihrer Arbeit . 

Da der Fliesenleger erst naechstes Jahr Zeit hat , ist voll ausgebucht werde der Sohn und ich mich mit der Sickergrube und den Anstrich der Garage befassen . 

Das es nicht Heist der Falang hat nichts gemacht . 

Hatte 3 Angebote von Fliesenleger 70 .80 . und 90 Baht fuer den qm Meter hab mich fuer die 90 Baht entschieden hab mir sein Werk bei andern Garagen angeschaut






Sie haben mir auch eine Dachlucke gemacht im Wc da Stoert es nicht , so das man ( Muss nicht ich sein ) jeder Zeit in das innere vom Dach kommt 

und Probleme auch loesen kann.








Fg. Der Bauer.

----------


## Enrico

Sieht gut aus  ::

----------


## frank_rt

was machen eigentlich die traditionen beim hausbau.
z.b grundsteinlegung baubeginn richtfest einweihungsfete und dergleichen.
das wird in dach immer gefeiert, ist das th anders. soviel ich weiß nicht.
wir helfen dir gerne beim feiern  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
hastbisjetzt alles gut und schön gemacht

----------


## pit

Nach meiner Erfahrung hier im Lande ist es so, dass es eine "warming up" party gibt (geben soll).

 ::

----------


## rampo

Da ich ohne Glauben bin , gibt es nur 1 Party wen alles fix und fertig ist und ich auch noch dabeisein kann. :: 

Hab auch einen Fehler gemacht die Stiegen zum Eingang vom Haus ist nicht nacht Thaiglauben .

Dafuer mach ich jetzt eine Leiter beim Schlafzimmer Fenster das meine Biene auch ins Haus kann.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Zur Zeit ist nur meine Arbeitskraft am Bau . 

Der Voranstrich vom Haus ausen , wird noch 2 mal mit der Haupt Farbe gemacht**natuerlich auch von mir . 

Dan gehts im Haus innen weiter . 

Ein wenig rund um das Haus gebutzt , ist aber mit dem Grossen Traktor umstaendlich werde mir einen Kleinen ausborgen .



Die Abwasser Ringe es werden 2 Kammern**auf die 3 Ringe kommen noch 2 darauf so schnell sind die sicher nicht voll 

hab mir das Loch damals beim aufschuetten gleich ausheben lassen 4 m Tief .



Fg. Der Bauer mit Kreutzweh .

----------


## schiene

@rampo

Wir wollen ja in absehbarer Zeit auch noch ein kleines Häuschen auf unserem anderen Grundstück bauen.In etwa so wie du es jetzt bauen lässt.
Wieviel m² und Zimmer hat dein Haus?
Wie hoch schätzt du die Gesammtkosten?

----------


## rampo

Hallo Schiene.

Das Haus hat 2 Schlafzimmer mit je 14 m2 

1 Kinderzimmer 9 m2 

Wohnzimmer 24 m2 

Eingangs Terasse 12 m2 

Links von der Eingangs Terasse kommt ein Planschbecken 5x3 m2 oder vieleicht 6x3 das komplet mit Ueberdacht ist .wird aber erst wen das Haus 
fertig ist in Angrif genommen .

Bis jetzt sind die Ausgaben bei 638 000 Baht , die Ausenwaende sind Doppelwandig .


Es ist jetzt nur noch zu Fliesen schaettze das ich mit 700 000 leicht durchkomme ohne Planschbecken ,das mir auch so um die 120 000 Baht kosten 

wird .

Fg.

----------


## schiene

@rampo
Danke für die Infos

----------


## Erich

Dieses Häuschen ist bei uns im Dorf im letzen Jahr entstanden, hat uns sehr gut gefallen und so, wie es auf dem Bild dasteht ca. 1 Mio. gekostet, davon gut 75% Materialkosten:

----------


## Enrico

Wow, das sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus  ::

----------


## manni

@rampo,
Das was Du da gebaut hast gefällt mir sehr.

Viele Grüße Manni

----------


## rampo

So in der Doppelgarage im innenbereich bin ich mit dem Anstrich fertig . 

Gute Arbeit**braucht Zeit und ein Aelterer Mann ist kein Schnellzug , bin aber zufrieden mit der Leistung . 

4 Kg von meinem Fleischigen Koerper habe ich auch abgearbeitet , jetzt gehts an den Ausenanstrich .





Zur Freier des Tages waren wir im Steak Haus , mein Kampfgewicht wieder auf Vordermann bringen . 

Die Bilder sind nicht so besonders vom Handy vom Sohnemann. 
Der 1 Gang

Der 2

Nr 3 


Fg.Normal schlemme ich noch ein Eis zum Abschluss , hab**diesmal darauf verzichtet wegen der Linie . ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo Rampo!
Hat dich die Belegschaft des Steakhauses zum Freier des Tages gemacht? Weil du die Küche leer gegessen hast oder die Köchinnen becirct hast?
Du alter Schwerenöter!

----------


## rampo

Du hast es erfast Wein4tler . 

Bei 189 Baht ist ja auch nicht die Welt , wens nochdazu schmeckt .

Zur zeit auf entzug hab aber kein Alk Problem , das Alter macht es einen auch leichter . :: 

Ja da sind schon ein Paar Hasen dabei die ich sicher nicht vom Hosenduerl , verjaucken wuerde  :: 

Aber es musste sein und ich hoffe es git keine weiteren Probleme , und sie ist bald wieder voll Einsatzfaehig .

Fg. Der Bauer

----------


## rampo

Mit dem Streichen der Kleinen Steine bei der Haustuere bin ich auch fertig , kommt noch eine Umrahmung . 

Mit gefaellts* , und wen mir einer sagt es ist nicht so schoen kann ich mich noch immer auf Thaiarbeit ausreden .





Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Das sieht sehr gut aus  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Nachdem Du jetzt geübt hast Rampo - ich hätte bei mir das Badezimmer zu streichen. Wann kommst Du angeflogen?  ::

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Ich  komme mach dir sogar einen Freundschafts PREIS , nur das Flugtickt musst du bezahlen  :: 

An dem wird doch nicht unsere Freundschaft scheitern  :: 

Sag mir bescheid wo es liegt das Ticket , bitte aber einen Direcktflug , ware Freundschaft gibt es halt nur unter Maenner .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das Ticket ist bei Dir im Fischteich versteckt. Einer Deiner größten Fische bewahrt es in seinem Magen auf. Musst ihn nur finden.

----------


## rampo

Da der Bau vom Haus fast abgeschlossen ist , war es das Planschbecken in Angriff zu naehmen .

Ab mir 3 Angebote von unseren Facharbeitern machen lassen , aber keins  von den 3 war unter 130 000 Baht und das ist mir als Armer Rentner zuviel.

(  3x6 und 130 Cm Tief.) solls werden .

Also werde ich mich selbst darum kuemmern .

Hab mir gleich 2 Bagger mit 4 Haenden und 4 Fuesse besorgt die mal die abgrabungen machen .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Plansbecken ist fertig , und wird in 3 Tagen Feierlich durch  mich  eroeffnet.







Fg.

----------


## schiene

Schaut gut aus.Aber bitte vergiß nicht vorab Wasser ins Becken zu lassen sonst könnte es wehr tun  :: 
Hast du ein Filtersystem/Wasserumlauf mit im Anbau?
Mich würde später mal interessieren wie sich die Wasserqualität hält.Wenn es gut 
funktioniert darfst du in absehbarer Zeit einen "Pool" bei mir bauen  :: 
Wie hoch waren deine Gesammtkosten für den Pool?

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, der Pool ist ja nicht für Rampo sondern für seine Schweinderl. Die dürfen da jeden geraden Tag schwimmen, damit der Speck gut durchzogen ist. Er hat ja den großen Fischteich, wo er von den Fischlein angeknabbert wird und so eine rosa Haut erhält und ewig jung bleibt.  ::

----------


## rampo

Hallo Schiene .

80% Thais sind Nichtschwimmer , es wird ein Nichtschimmer Planschbecken . :: 


Die Filteranlage bekomme ich erst in 2 Tagen , dan ist auch die Farbe Trocken um Wasser einzulassen .


Der Preis .

60 Sack Zement       6600 Baht 

6 m Sand                 4000 Baht 

6m Bruchstein          4000 Baht 

800 Stk Block           5200 Baht 

Eisen                       5000 Baht 

5 m Fertig Beton     11000 Baht  fuer die Sohle der gleiche wird im Stassenbau verwendet .

Plastik Farbe             4200 Baht  mit Isolieranstrich .

Leiter                       5500 Baht 

Filteranlage            15000  Baht 

Kleine Extras           2000 Baht 

Dabe ist Alk und Essen dabei.

Die Farbe fuer den Ausenanstrich war noch vorhanden  vom Hausanstrich .

Da  sehr viel eigenleistung von Sohn und mir dabei war wuerde ich die Arbeit  auf 20 000 Baht schaetzen .

Da Viertweiner hat das ueberzaht .

Fuer die Einweihung hab ich mir Extra einen neuen Griller zugelegt .


Mit Werkzeug Koffer .


3580 Baht.

Da ich keine Arbeitgenaemigung habe wird das nichts bei DIR . :: 


Fg. Der Bauerbub .

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

36 Flocken = ka Bemmerl    

Wuensch' dir alles Gute u. viel Vergnuegen mit deinem Planschbecken und dem Griller!!!  

_daJüngling_

----------


## rampo

Fuern Wein4tler.

Der es auf mein Rauchfleisch abgesehen hat.






Meine 2 Mitbewohner lieben es gekocht mit Reis.



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Danke Tiger .

Aber beneiden du ich dich trotzdem ,  Laeberkaese aller Art , a Hasse  a Eitrige  Kaesekreiner und und und.


So der Test mit dem Neuen Griller .





















Ich mag den Tomaten Salat am liebsten mit Eier , meine 2 Mitbewohner nicht .




Serwas mei Hawara .

----------


## wein4tler

Unglaublich wie der Rampo da schlemmt. "Der Phäake" von Josef Weinheber is a Schaß dagegn.
Schaut echt guat aus, da brauchst den TW net beneiden um de Eitrige. Wünsche gesegnete Mahlzeit.
I kriag heut nur gekochte Broccoli wegn der Prostata, weil da Quercetin und Flavonoide drinn sein solln - und des soll guat für gegen die Entzündung sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich sagen, dass diese Brokkoli-Kur für die Fisch war. Hat nix gnuzt, der PSA- wert is net wesentlich gesunken dadurch.
Also derf i, nach die 5 Monate hier, wieder in Krankenhaus zu einer Biopsie. I steh auf des net wirklich.
Was is Ossi, heut fangt des Seidenfest in Khon Kaen City an. Kummst a hin?

----------

